# Catching steelhead while walleye fishing!



## cincyman (Jun 15, 2007)

I went walleye fishing last year on lake erie on a charter, We all caught Our limit. I also caught some nice steelhead, but the Skipper killed them all and threw them back in. When asked why, He said I don't like em. I'm going again in July, if I'm lucky enough to hook steelhead , I want to keep them to eat. My questions are: Why didn't He like them?Are they good to eat? And with the new Ohio smoking ban , are We still allowed to smoke on the boat.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I am quite certain that is wanton waste in almost any state. I know some fish can be annoying (hammer handle pike, etc.) but to kill and throw back legit gamefish like steelhead? I know I wouldn't return to fish with that guide again. Seems devoid of ethics to me. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you sure they were not sheepshead?Steelhead are one of the most prized fish in the great lakes. In fact, most people choose to release them(in Minnesota it is illeagal to keep wild steelhead).
God I hope Madison does not read this! :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah geez. Yeah, that would explain it.

Did the fish look like THIS?










If so, they were steelhead.

If the fish were short and stumpy - they were sheepshead. Members of the minnow family.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

mallard said:


> Are you sure they were not sheepshead?Steelhead are one of the most prized fish in the great lakes. In fact, most people choose to release them(in Minnesota it is illeagal to keep wild steelhead).
> God I hope Madison does not read this! :ticked:


I would definitely turn this guy in if indeed he is intentionally killing steelhead.....

Mallard sweet pic of a chromer!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Madison, I am heading out to the big pond starting the middle of july.
Are you game this year?


----------



## cincyman (Jun 15, 2007)

You could be right about the sheephead ,since I am a rookie.I'll be back on the same boat on june 30th, so I'll be dialed in to what is going on. Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

cincy man,
let me know what his charter buisness name is i will gett a hold of some of my friends that work at odnr and have them keep a close eye on him. steele head are starting to make a good comabe in lake erie. especially around sandusky and vermillion


----------

